# Sig request



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think its time for a new sig. I'm going to choose an American fighter since I don't support them :confused02:

I'd like a Ben Askren sig, any pic will do really, I would like it to say "Lets get Funky "


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to double post but anyone willing to make me one ill give you 2mil credits


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd make you one but I don't have access to photoshop at the moment.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will get something in when I have time


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Perfect, thanks a lot man.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

It is perfect. Thanks a lot


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Might be the 1st Asken sig i've seen here. GJ!


----------

